# 1995 Nissan Pickup Overheating



## fcitino (Apr 17, 2011)

I have a 1995 Nissan pickup that overheats while plowing. It is a 4 cly 5 spd truck and I only plow my driveway (but it is long). Any suggestions would be great. Does anyone know if putting a larger radiator in would help and if so, what is the largest that I could put in there?

Frank


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

is this a ka24e ? take the fan shroud off if so and let me know how it goes


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

this may help as well

http://zilvia.net/f/tech-talk/218686-95-ka24de-overheating.html

http://importsnc.com/forums/general-car-chat/55362-ka24de-overheating-problem.html

yours maybe a single over head but its the same engine for the most part


----------

